# Anyone keep Dwarf "Pea" Puffers?



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

I bought 4 from IPU (2 for $3.99). Was an impulse buy. 

I was actually next door at Lordco but walked in to check out how things were going. Wow, it's clean inside and less cluttered.

They had some pretty cool fish inside and some decent deals.


Whoops...off topic, anyone have any experience with these? I did a quick google search and found they eat snail and bloodworms and that's pretty much it.

I have 4. Don't know what sex they are. Any recommendations would be helpful.

I always thought puffers were brackish water fish.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

What better place for a fish store than next to a Auto parts store lol I know what you mean by impulse buy lol every time I see them on sale I am tempted. Haven't owned any myself yet. Would like to though, just haven't had a spare tank for them yet. I believe they are indeed 100% freshwater fish from what I have researched on them. Sexing them will be easier when they mature. I also read it is best to have plenty of plants if your keeping more than one. And blood worms and snails are what most feed them, they apparently are not fond of flake or freeze dried foods nor is it good as a staple diet if they do accept them. I'm sure you probably read the same though lol I'm sure some experienced voices will chime in soon enough


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

I haven't gone fish shopping in awhile. Last thing I grabbed was a Betta from IPU a few months back. So this was totally impulsive. I had to move my betta into its own mini tank just to make room for these.


Has anyone had these with any other types of fish/creatures. I'm thinking maybe a dwarf frog or two to help with cleanup at the bottom.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I'd recommend setting up a 5g or 10g snail farm, a 5g bucket with a sponge filter will even do the job. Just make sure you use aragonite and cuttlebone to bring up the ph/gh/kh and calcium.

I'd give you more advice but I'm currently trying to figure out wtf with my snail tank at the moment. 


And puffer as awesome fish!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I've kept quite a few of they're well fed they won't touch other fish but they can be fin nippers. They're a true freshwater puffer and don't need salt. I have 2 in my planted tank to keep my snail population down but they don't touch the bigger ones 

Check out the. Utube link in my sig


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

you don't really need to feed them snails ... dwarf puffers have a beak (teeth) that do not continue to grow like larger puffers ... they are 100% freshwater for life ... i feed mine frozen bloodworms and i buy them live black worms once a month ... for christmas i buy them 50 snails ... it is good to have the tank heavily planted and allow about 5 gallons per fish ... they may seem all sweet now but when they reach maturity, if the ratio of genders is off, it can become a tank of fighting ...


----------



## CanadianCowbell (Jan 16, 2011)

We have a few of these guys. Our older one is kept with our pair of male mollies and the other 2 are with our female mollies. The older one will eat dried blood worms but they all prefer frozen blood worms. As far as sexing, it is pretty much impossible till they are older. They are pretty fearless though, our youngest one went after our oldest one when added to the tank (which is why they are no longer together).


----------

